# Grained Tall Door (oak)



## michael tust (Mar 6, 2009)

These doors were repaired ,patched and some wood replaced ,due to rot.
They were previously Grained to match the Oak in the Library. I just did a simple Oak Grain by using Metal Combs and Steel Wool. Nothing Fancy, just got the Color(s) and simulated the feel of the Grain.


Michael Tust


----------



## PPD (Mar 19, 2018)

Wow excellent job - especially on the final tone match! Side note: I’m swooning over the idea of doors like that in a library room


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

Oh PPD. 6 years late to the party, but a fantastic job indeed! 😅


----------

